# J'ai mon nouvel iBook !!!



## @ybee (19 Mai 2001)

Voilà je viens de recevoir today mon iBook 2001 !!!!!!!!!

Il est superbe, va très bien, et l'écran ne parait pas si petit, sauf quand on le met a côté d'un autre 

@ybee

[Ce message a été modifié par @ybee (edited 20 Mai 2001).]


----------



## touba (19 Mai 2001)

ouuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiis  !!!!!!

(ça me rapelle quand j'ai reçu mon PB...)

touba.

------------------
MacTemp© quand tu nous tiens...

[Ce message a été modifié par touba.fall (edited 18 Mai 2001).]


----------



## aurel99 (19 Mai 2001)

raconte nous tout!!

comment est l'ecran pour la lecture, le s jeux, le surf...??? la resolution 1024... ne gene-t-elle pas au bout d'un moment?

soit franc, ca ne m'empechera pas d'en acheter un de toute facon! ;-)

Aurelien de Nancy


----------



## @ybee (19 Mai 2001)

Rassure toi Aurelien, il va sérieusement très bien, l'écran est superbe (la résolution c'est enfin ce qu'il fallait !) ... Avant j'avais un PB G3 400 FireWire, donc 14 pouces, et ben quand il est à côté c'est clair que ca fait une énorme différence, mais là j'ai bossé sur l'iBook toute la journée, et je ne sens pas qu'il est petit !
Point de vue vitesse/utilisation, il va assez vite, il répond bien ... Note que j'ai 192 de RAM ...

Sinon j'ai le modèle DVD, et les films donnent bien dessus !!! Hélas le vendeur avait pas ecnore le cable AV pour tester sur ma TV, donc je dois patienter pour ça :-(
Apparament j'aurais le premier de Belgique ... Mon vendeur est le plus gros de Belgique, donc est normalement le premier à recevoir le matos, et je suis le premier à l'avoir eu de chez eux ... Ca fait bizarre 
D'ici peu ( ce soir quoi    ), je vais écrire un article plutôt complet dessus et il sera ici-même sur macg.co

À bientôt !!!

@ybee

[Ce message a été modifié par @ybee (edited 18 Mai 2001).]


----------



## silirius (19 Mai 2001)

Tu la acheté où ?
Chez Cami je suppose, si c est là,il on fait vite car il n'en avais qu'un en présentation. Si c est pas là dit ou ? (c est par curiosité)
Et surtout, coup de chapeau à apple qui pour une fois a ete super vite ( ils ont ratraper le coup) 

si ca pouvait etre tou le temps comme ca, ce serait le pied 



[Ce message a été modifié par silirius (edited 27 Mai 2001).]


----------



## Gwenhiver (19 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aurel99:
*la resolution 1024...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon, faudrait arrêter quand même de parler tout le temps de la résolution 1024 sur un 12.1". Si vous trouvez que c'est trop petit, vous pouvez toujours passer en 800x600, comme sur l'ancien iBook.


------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## @ybee (19 Mai 2001)

Effectivement Sirilius chez Cami ... Il ont recu les premiers today (seulement 4) et j'avais fait un commande depuis le 3 mai donc voilà je suis l'heureux propriétaire du tout premier de chez Cami, donc limite de Belgique 

Si vous avez des questions, mon e-mail est aybee@macosx.be


----------



## ficelle (20 Mai 2001)

je viens de le voir à la fnac de noisy le grand... il est tout beau, tout mignon !!! l'ecran ma semblé tres lumineux et tout a fait utilisable en 1024x768. je l'ai retourné dans tous les sens, et il semble tres bien construit, a part le lecteur cd qui a l'air encore plus fragile que celui des pwb.et en plus, les deux premiers modeles etaient en stock !!!


----------



## VILLE (20 Mai 2001)

dire que j'ai commandé le mien il y a 10 jours et que je risque d'attendre encore 2 à 3 semaines @#%*$ ! arggggggg

version DVD.

snif


----------



## aurel99 (20 Mai 2001)

@ybee, peut-on savoir combien tu l'as achete? en euro si possible, histoire de fair eune petite comparaison avec la France.

Je me souviens, l 'annee derniere je crois, un numero de l'EXPRESS avait fait une comparaison europeenne de nombreux produits dont un iMac pour l'informatique. L'etude montrait que la Belgique etait la plus competitive!

Amis macgenerationniens (?), d'ou que vous soyez (Luxembourg, Belgique,...) donnez le prix de l'iBook 2001 (configuration identique a celle de @ybee qui va nous la fournir en detail... j'espere) !!

Vive l'Europe!
;-)
Aurelien de Nancy


----------



## @ybee (20 Mai 2001)

Aurelien :

iBook DVD : 84 990 FB, soit 2107  ...

À vot' service


----------



## silirius (20 Mai 2001)

C' est le même prix que sur l'apple store belgique.
Et quand on prend celui de la france, c est moin cher de 323 euro pour le model avec dvd.(2115FF) Ca coute cher d abitter en Belgique
Donc tu t es planter. C est le contraire !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




J ai deja comparé pour les autres models et ces a chaque fois la meme chose.

[Ce message a été modifié par silirius (edited 20 Mai 2001).]


----------



## silirius (20 Mai 2001)

Pour la Suisse je sais pas trop car ils font pas parti de la com Europeenne. Et donc pas de prix en Euro. Ca vaut combien un CHF ?


----------



## silirius (20 Mai 2001)

@ybee, j' ai lu que la baterrie tenait 3h30 a tout casser. C' est vrai ou pas ?
Et chauffe t il beaucoup ?
Comment juge tu la qualité des enceintes quand on regarde un dvd ?
....
merci pour tes futures et nombreuses réponses

[Ce message a été modifié par silirius (edited 20 Mai 2001).]


----------



## aurel99 (21 Mai 2001)

non non je n'ai pas tord:

prix AppleStore France pour un iBook DVD, 192MO de RAM (eh oui, pas 128Mo!) et 10Go de DD (cela n'a jamais ete precise mais je pense que c'est bien cela non?)
... sortez vos mouchoirs: 2 271,49 soit 164,49 plus cher que la Belgique (1079FF). Je parle en TTC bien sur. A cela faut rajouter qu'en France il y a un delai de 3 a 5 semaines.

Pour l'AppleStore ESPAGNE: 2 173,25

Pour l'AppleStore ALL.: 2 182,70 

Pour l'AppleStore AUTRICHE: 2 247,77

et l'ITALIE (pas la patience de faire tous les pays de la zone euro!): 2 205,79	

J'aimerai bien avoir les prix du Luxembourg par contre et si possible une bonne adresse de revendeur la-bas!


Aurelien de Nancy


----------



## aurel99 (21 Mai 2001)

un franc suisse?? http://www.boursorama.com/devises/devises.phtml 

--&gt; 4,2736FF ou 0,6515

Prix AppleStore SUISSE: CHF 2,989.00
soit 1947,333 ou 12773,79FF
WOW! RECORD BATTU!


----------



## @ybee (21 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aurel99:
*non non je n'ai pas tord *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben oui c'est clair, il peut pas y avoir autant de différence c'est pas possible ! Tu ne parles pas de la version DVD a mon avis Silirius ...

J'attends vos questions si vous en avez 
ICQ# 13044772

[Ce message a été modifié par @ybee (edited 20 Mai 2001).]


----------



## @ybee (21 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*Posté à l'origine par silirius:
@ybee, j' ai lu que la baterrie tenait 3h30 a tout casser. C' est vrai ou pas ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non plus que 3h30 quand meme, ou alors faut regarder un DVD ou écouter un CD pour arriver à si peu puisque le CD a besoin de bcp de jus pour tourner !

    <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*Et chauffe t il beaucoup ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non je ne trouve pas ... Par rapport à mon précédent (PB G3 FireWire) ça doit être la même chose, c'est-à-dire pas bcp ...

    <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*Comment juge tu la qualité des enceintes quand on regarde un dvd ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Franchement très acceptable por de petit baffles comme ça ! Ce sont pas des trucs puissants of course, mais bcp mieux que le baffle mono de l'iBook précédent ))[/B][/QUOTE]

À bientôt !

[Ce message a été modifié par @ybee (edited 20 Mai 2001).]


----------



## aurel99 (21 Mai 2001)

@ybee ne l'a pas achete au prix AppleStore Belgique puisque leur prix est de: 2 248,64	

Par contre la SUISSE est trop forte!! je confirme!

Aurelien de Nancy


----------



## silirius (21 Mai 2001)

J ai trouvé mon erreur
Et oui c est moi qui me suis trompé. En Belgique la TVA est comprise  et pas en France
Donc tu as raison, la Belgique est un peu moin chere


----------



## silirius (21 Mai 2001)

La c est moi qui ai raison 
2107 euro *40,3399 (= 1 euro enn Belgique) vaut 84 996,...
Comme je l ai dit plus haut, le tva est incluse.
2248,64 euro = + de 90 000 FB
soit un peu plus de 900 FF de difference.

[Ce message a été modifié par silirius (edited 20 Mai 2001).]


----------



## Moof (22 Mai 2001)

Moi, j'ai un iBook DV SE. J'ai vu le crystal à la FNAC. Ma coquille saint-jacques me semble bien grossière, d'un coup... Le crystal est tout petit, parait tout léger, et il a un écran en 1024, en plus.
J'suis jaloux!
j'vais bouder dans mon coin.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mai 2001)

moi je machete le mien demain chez macpartners je pense car la version DVD est a 13257FTTC=2020eurottc

ou alors a la fnac avec la carte -6%


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mai 2001)

Salut @ybee !!
Chançard....
Il y à quelques semaines, j'ai acheté l'imac DV 600...
Bien entendu, j'en suis très content, mais quand j'ai découvert le nouvel ibook 2001, j'ai eu une "pointe de regret" - il est si beau...
Profites en bien.
Amitiés,
thebiglebowsky


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mai 2001)

Eh ben moi ..... j'ai craqué
Ca m'a pris du jour au lendemain, 2 jours après l'annonce de l'ibook 2
Vendu le vieil imac rev B
Vendu l'ibook SE   ....

Et boum le nouvel ibook avec lecteur CD (modèle de base, quoi) !
Passé commande chez Mediacash (conditions de reprise assez intéressante, si on est pressé)
Quelqu'un a déjà commandé chez eux ?


Et en plus avec un peu de chance, il y aura macosX dessus

Plus qu'à attendre ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mai 2001)

En parlant de OS X ca donne quoi sur iBook 2001 ? ca qmeas troprame pas trop ? et si qqn qui bosse sur G4 pouvait comparer ca serait TOP !

------------------
G4 Power "G4 AGP-400 442 Mo"


----------



## @ybee (24 Mai 2001)

Ben ptet que tu fais 14 secondes de mieux, mais tu as quoi d'installé sur les deux ? Faut ptet le faire a configuration égale non ... Compte deja que un portable ca check la RAM au demarrage, si tu en as 64 dans le 190 et 128 dans l'iBook, ca fait deja une différence !

En ce qui concerne le lecteur, c'est vrai que des fois il met un peu de temps a sortir, mais je pense que ca s'arrangera avec un firmware update ...

Enfin, en ce qui concerne Mac OS X, il tourne très bien ... mais j'ai 192 de RAM ...

À bientôt !


----------



## juanfe (24 Mai 2001)

Je rigole avec le 190cs, c'est un vieux loup qui a 9 ans. Mais c'est vrai qu'il démarre plus vite avec ses 16 de ram. 

A plus


----------



## juanfe (24 Mai 2001)

J'ai déjà un beau ibook qui fait ombre à l'imac que j'ai à côté car l'écran même s'il est petit est vraiment d'une incroiable calité. 

Seulement un problème : LE LECTEUR CD: Il met plus de 10 secondes à sortir même s'il n'y a pas de cd dedans. De plus le lecteur n'est pas très beau et a l'aire très fragile ; ça se passe mieux du côté de mon powerbook 190CS (avec la disquette).


----------



## juanfe (24 Mai 2001)

Faut voir aussi le démarrage, le powerbook 190cs démarre plus rapidement que mon ibook: 14 secondes de moins chrono!!!

Ahhh le bon vieux temps...






[Ce message a été modifié par juanfe (edited 23 Mai 2001).]


----------



## Cricri (24 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Franch92:
*
Et en plus avec un peu de chance, il y aura macosX dessus

Plus qu'à attendre ...

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben justement la question c'est comment  OS X  va tourner ladessus ? Est-ce une machine assez puissante pour toute les promesses de l'OS X?


----------



## aurel99 (24 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Franch92:
*Eh ben moi ..... j'ai craqué
Ca m'a pris du jour au lendemain, 2 jours après l'annonce de l'ibook 2
Vendu le vieil imac rev B
Vendu l'ibook SE   ....

Et boum le nouvel ibook avec lecteur CD (modèle de base, quoi) !
Passé commande chez Mediacash (conditions de reprise assez intéressante, si on est pressé)
Quelqu'un a déjà commandé chez eux ?


Et en plus avec un peu de chance, il y aura macosX dessus

Plus qu'à attendre ...

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ils sont bases a Metz (personne n'est parfait), ils sont competents oui.

Aurelien de Nancy


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2001)

Ben moi aussi mon Mac SE y démmarre plus vite que monn G4 !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
G4 Power "G4 AGP-400 442 Mo"


----------



## vassago (24 Mai 2001)

Et en ce qui concerne le démontage de la mini-bête ? Si on veut remplacer le disque dur ? Possible ou pas ?
Ce serait une info TRES interressante à faire passer !!!
J'en profite pour savoir si l'un d'entre vous qui possède un vieil iBook à réussi à changer le disque d'origine ?!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Personnellement, j'ai réussi à enlever le clavier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 puis quand même le cache supérieur blanc (qui supporte le clavier et trackpad), mais après ça se complique... Le DD est accessible par le haut , ou par le dessous (que je n'ai pas réussi à enlever à cause  des connectiques d'alimentation et de périphériques).
Qui a réussi l'exploit ?


----------



## szamcha (24 Mai 2001)

Ouaip.
Pas facile de changer le DD.. faut vraiment tout démonter.. meme desolidariser l'écran du reste par exemple.
 Mais avec les explications illustrées et 2H devant soit.. on peut y arriver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))
Mon 10Go est très content à l'intérieur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))


----------



## szamcha (24 Mai 2001)

Ouaip.
Pas facile de changer le DD.. faut vraiment tout démonter.. meme desolidariser l'écran du reste par exemple.
 Mais avec les explications illustrées et 2H devant soit.. on peut y arriver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))
Mon 10Go est très content à l'intérieur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))


----------



## szamcha (24 Mai 2001)

Ouaip.
Pas facile de changer le DD.. faut vraiment tout démonter.. meme desolidariser l'écran du reste par exemple.
 Mais avec les explications illustrées et 2H devant soit.. on peut y arriver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))
Mon 10Go est très content à l'intérieur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))


----------



## ficelle (24 Mai 2001)

les offres de reprise n'ont pas l'air si interessante que ça... sinon, un pote qui leur avait envoyé un mail de commande avec son numero de CB n'a jamais rien reçu de leur part, et a eu la mauvaise surprise d'avoir sa carte piraté quelque jours plus tard. coincidence ?


----------



## P-Nico (25 Mai 2001)

Pour changer ton dd sur un ancien ibook voici l'adresse avec toutes les photos :
http://caslis.com/mac/ibook/


----------



## aurel99 (25 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*les offres de reprise n'ont pas l'air si interessante que ça... sinon, un pote qui leur avait envoyé un mail de commande avec son numero de CB n'a jamais rien reçu de leur part, et a eu la mauvaise surprise d'avoir sa carte piraté quelque jours plus tard. coincidence ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c clair que leurs offres de reprises sont vraiment pour une personne tres pressee...
Ensuite, il ne faut jamais env. son num de CB par email, il est kamikaze ton copain!!!!

Aurelien de Nancy


----------



## golf (25 Mai 2001)

*Attention les enfants en comparant les prix ttc, la france est le pays qui a le + fort taux de tva !...*

Et si vous l'achetez en dehors des frontières attention aux pièges !...
J'ai un copain qui a acheté un imac en belgique et sur un parking d'autoroute  près de lille il s'est fait controler par la douane volante... bilan, il a du régulariser  la tva + une pénalité !...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




j'avais comparé les prix de lancement de la play //: hors tva, id partout... Et cette pratique se généralise !...
Je n'ai jamais comparé pour apple...

------------------
Le Mac est un plaisir...
A partager...
..........
G4-9.0.4/G3-9.0.4/Performa5200-9.0.4/Performa6400-LinuxSuSe7.0

[Ce message a été modifié par golf (edited 25 Mai 2001).]


----------



## golf (25 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aurel99:
*@ybee ne l'a pas achete au prix AppleStore Belgique puisque leur prix est de: 2 248,64	

Par contre la SUISSE est trop forte!! je confirme!

Aurelien de Nancy*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Normal Aurélien, ils ont une tva à 7% !... et en prime Apple fait de belles marges là bas...


------------------
Le Mac est un plaisir...
A partager...
..........
G4-9.0.4/G3-9.0.4/Performa5200-9.0.4/Performa6400-LinuxSuSe7.0


----------



## aurel99 (26 Mai 2001)

cela m'est egal, si je peux l'avoir bcp moins cher en Suisse et bien j'irai si je suis dans le coin...

mais avant j'aimerai plutot m'offrir une camera DV quand meme, il faut que je me trouve un job pour cet ete, si possible au Luxembourg car ils paient bcp plus!


----------



## Tagada (27 Mai 2001)

A propos de la TVA. Ce qui est écrit plus haut n'est plus légal depuis 1992 ! Pour les particuliers et sauf pour les voitures, c'est le taux du pays d'achat qui compte et qui est libératoire pour l'ensemble de l'UE !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2001)

a part tout ces probleme de sous ..je suis content d'avoir mon new ibook, mais y a un bleme quand meme  IL me plante assez souvent, tout d'un coup sans rien dire  pourquois ?

1 j'ai lu qu'avec le systeme 9,1 sur les ancien ibook ca plantais a cause de la gestion d'energie... don cj'ai fais la modife ( case a cocher)

2 je sens que quand ca plante c'est mon disque dur qui ce stoppe ? pourquois ...je vien de faire la modife sur la aussi la gestion d'energie ( il y avait une gestion d'arret du disque apres un certain moment)

bref si vous avez des indices je suis près a les acceuillir

merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2001)

&lt;&lt; Mise à jour pour iBook [Sam 17:45 |
Peu après la sortie du dernier portable d'Apple, une mise à jour pour les nouveaux iBook est déjà disponible. Celle-ci, pour l'instant uniquement disponible via le Tableau de bord "Mise à jour de logiciels" de Mac OS en version US, améliore la qualité de la restitution du son. &gt;&gt;


[Ce message a été modifié par McLaurent (edited 02 Juin 2001).]


----------



## Gwenhiver (2 Juin 2001)

Je viens de jouer un peu avec le nouvel iBook de mon frère. Hallucinant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un iBook à 500 MHz avec 256 Mo de RAM tourne bien plus vite sous Mac OS X qu'un iMac 450 MHz avec 320 Mo.

En plus, la qualité d'affichage de la dalle LCD est exceptionnelle. Depuis que je suis de retour sur l'iMac, je le trouve flou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis jaloux J'en veux un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## silirius (3 Juin 2001)

il est cool mais attends les imac de juillets, la c est tuot frère qui sera envieux (j'espere que apple ne va pas foirer et va sortir des supers imacs) Si  apple fait ca, se serra le 1 er constructeur a ne proposser que des machine a ecran LCD. (Ce serra super)


----------



## Grape (7 Juin 2001)

Posté à l'origine par silirius
* il est cool mais attends les imac de juillets *

Apple is the first company to move to an all LCD flat panel display lineupthe all-digital desktop has finally arrived. Apples complete line of affordable digital LCD displays are far brighter and sharper than the CRTs of old. 

Un petit lapsus de Mr.Jobs pendant le conference du 21 mai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






[Ce message a été modifié par Grape (edited 06 Juin 2001).]


----------



## silirius (7 Juin 2001)

hhahaaaaa
ouaip 
lol 




c est ce que j ai dit


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2001)

J'ai examiné un ibook sous toutes les coutures - petite question :
Pourquoi pas une connexion USB supplémentaire sur la droite de l'ibook pour les utilisateurs droitiers de la souris allergiques au pad ?
Si on prend la nouvelle souris Apple Pro, le câble est trop court pour une utilisation normale !
Je sais... c'est un détail...

------------------
------------------------
+++thebiglebowsky+++
"glandeur et décadence"


----------

